# help??????



## kerileigh (Feb 17, 2011)

pat had a c-sec with tubal. during the tubal they found a hydatid cyst on both the r & l tube. On the right tube he performed a fimbriectomy and removal of the cyst.  on the left just removal of the cyst.  what cpt codes would be use for the tubal and the fimbriectomy??? New to ob/gyn coding this is the first one of this i have had.

thanks


----------

